# RCD330 enter development mode



## Xefe0815 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi you all,
i have read through a lot of forums but still couldn't find the final answer. I'm struggling with my rcd330 together with the dynaudio sound system.
It seems that it's possible to enter development mode using obgelegen and then code the rcd330 to dynaudio.
Can somebody confirm this and explain more in detail how its done?

Thank you very much for help!


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

You need VCDS to code the radio.


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

rcd330plus.com

Try looking here. Lots of info including coding and configuration.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------

